# Saanen Male - Sick



## Wendy Louw (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi, goat was showing signs of being bloated. Then started straining as if constipated and pooped looked as if was braided. Looked like worms, even though was dewormed the week before. Then started having trouble peeing, blood in pee. 

Vets just said kidney stones, put animal down. Then this brownish stuff came out of bladder, now at a total loss as to what is the problem. Please see photos


----------



## Dorothy (Apr 20, 2018)

Wow, that's weird! What's he like now? Wouldn't say it's urinary stones.... wouldn't be bloody like that.


----------

